# Bitte um Hilfe! Call of Duty World at War läuft nicht auf PC



## grischun76 (15. März 2012)

*Bitte um Hilfe! Call of Duty World at War läuft nicht auf PC*

Hallo zusammen

Wenn ich das Spiel (Engische Version) starte erscheint beim ersten Start für eine halbe Se-kunde der Anfangsscreen und verschwindet sofort wieder. Beim zweiten Start erscheint eine Meldung ob ich das Spiel im Safe Mode starten will. Dann erscheint eine Meldung, das an-scheinend eine Hardwarekonfiguration geändert wurde und ob diese das Spiel übernehmen soll.
Ich habe beide Optionen schon zig mal mit NEIN und/oder JA beantwortet, das Spiel öffnet sich eine halbe Sekunde und verschwindet dann wieder. Es handelt sich um eine Original CD, ich habe nach der Installation des Games, alle Patches installiert. 

Ich habe die Treiber, Chipset, Grafikkarte und übrige Komponenten auf dem neusten Stand.

Ich habe versucht halt Windows XP, SP3 zu installieren (zuerst habe ich die internen Geräte über Bios ausgeschaltet, Grafikkarte, USB3, Sound) was mir einen Bluescreen verschaffte.

Ich habe den PC im Grunde genommen nur gekauft dass ich CoD WaW spielen kann (ver-fügt über viele Zombiemaps im Internet) und nun geht’s nicht. Ich bin enttäuscht und traurig.

Mein System:

Motherboard: Asus P8Z68-V LX
Intel i7, 2600
DDR 1333MHz, 8GB RAM
Nvida GTX 560
Windows 7, 64 bit

Auf der Microsoft Windows Seite steht, dass das Game unter Win7, 64bit laufen sollte. Übrigens laufen zb Duke Nukem und ein altes Lara Croft ohne Probleme.

Kann mir wohl jemand helfen, das wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

Such mal den Ordner des Spiels, dann such die exe-datei fürs Spiel. Rechtsklick auf die Datei, Eigenschaften und dann mal nach dem Kompatibilitätsmodus suchen, stell da mal windows XP ein.


----------



## grischun76 (15. März 2012)

Das habe ich bereits versucht. Hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, entschuldigung.

Ich habe in Foren gelesen, das es was mit dem Sound zu tun haben könnte wurde aber noch nicht schlüssig....


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

Soundkartentreiber sind aktuell? Kannst Du VOR Spielstart irgendwas an den Optionen ändern?

Hast Du einen Link zu den Sound-Zusammenhängen?


----------



## grischun76 (16. März 2012)

Ja, ich kann in den Soundeinstellungen schon was machen Win7 läuft. Dieser Link hier Call of Duty WaW crashing and Startup. - GameSpot.com
wäre wohl noch gut.


----------



## grischun76 (16. März 2012)

Ansatz 1

Problem: CoD Waw for some reason does not support emulated audio.
Solution:
1. Type in "regedit" in search or run (depending on what version of windows you have)
2. Search (Ctrl+F) for "Device Presence"
3. Find Emulated Audio (or some variation of that)
4. Change that value to 0

Ansatz 2

Go to COD5 icon, right click, select properties, select shortcut tab, select target, arrow key to end of quotes, add a space then type nostartup, then apply.

It should then read "C:\Program files\Activision\Call of Duty-World at War\WaWmp.exe" nostartup

You will then skip the lameass intro movie and jump straight to game select screen, hope it works. 
I don't think it'll solve all the bug issues you may have but my startup tip helped me to skip startup problems.
Go to COD5 icon, right click, select properties, select shortcut tab, select target, arrow key to end of quotes, add a space then type nostartup, then apply.
It should then read "C:\Program files\Activision\Call of Duty-World at War\WaWmp.exe" nostartup
You will then skip the lameass intro movie and jump straight to game select screen, hope it works.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2012)

Hast Du Ansatz 1 denn mal versucht?


----------



## urkent (30. Oktober 2014)

Patches richtig installiert? Nach jedem Patch NEUSTART !


----------

